# Saddle x recessive white



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

What will be the result ... Recessive white and saddle. Is it possible to get some saddle babies?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It depends upon what color the rec. white would be if rec. white was not preventing its color from being expressed. If the white is really rec. white rather than a white version of piebald and if it doesn't possess any pied genes then all offspring will actually be solid colored, without any white markings. This is an extreme possibility,however it can and does happen. I've bred families of homers without pied genes, specifically red and yellow Trentons, and then crossed to saddles, to introduce rec. red into the saddles, with the outcome being 100% solid dirty blue t-checks with a white feather or three at their hock joint.
On the other hand, if the white is rec. and was bred from a family of saddles and rec. whites (if the rec. white is masking saddle) then they may produce all saddles (and rec. whites if the saddle parent carries rec. white).
It's a complete gamble if you don't know the genetic makeup of the parent birds. Maintaining and obtaining good records will prevent many many undesirables offspring in a project like this.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Anything could happen really.


----------



## qicaige (Mar 3, 2013)

tmaas said:


> It depends upon what color the rec. white would be if rec. white was not preventing its color from being expressed. If the white is really rec. white rather than a white version of piebald and if it doesn't possess any pied genes then all offspring will actually be solid colored, without any white markings. This is an extreme possibility,however it can and does happen. I've bred families of homers without pied genes, specifically red and yellow Trentons, and then crossed to saddles, to introduce rec. red into the saddles, with the outcome being 100% solid dirty blue t-checks with a white feather or three at their hock joint.
> On the other hand, if the white is rec. and was bred from a family of saddles and rec. whites (if the rec. white is masking saddle) then they may produce all saddles (and rec. whites if the saddle parent carries rec. white).
> It's a complete gamble if you don't know the genetic makeup of the parent birds. Maintaining and obtaining good records will prevent many many undesirables offspring in a project like this.


So,saddle gene maybe recessive,right ?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

One of the genes that enable saddle pattern may be allelic to recessive white. In that case you would get the most dominant of the 2 to express (gazzi?)


----------



## CraftyPossum (Sep 4, 2013)

Henk69 said:


> One of the genes that enable saddle pattern may be allelic to recessive white. In that case you would get the most dominant of the 2 to express (gazzi?)


So in dummies language, that would mean solid white offspring?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

CraftyPossum said:


> So in dummies language, that would mean solid white offspring?


Well, in the gazzi series the more white the less dominant. So, if the saddle carries gazzi, that would show up in the cross. But additional genes may indeed cause all white offspring (baldhead, etc...)


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2013)

I do not know about saddle off hand but Gazzi and recessive white has been proven to be allels . Pied pattern birds do have a tendency for white migration to happen. Sigrid is that you ? How is the Lakenvelder project ?


----------

